# ? on enough fuel.



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys. Yall havent steered me wrong yet so here is another question. I have a 26' world cat and it has twin 200 evinrude fuel injected motors. I have two one hundred gallon tanks on it. I believe one for each motor. I have floscan on it also. While running arnd 3200 RPM i can go arnd 26 mph. Give or take. It burns Arnd 7-8 gallons per hour it registers. Thats per motor. So arnd 14- 16 wth both running. My question is will i have enough fuel to go to some rigs and fish for tuna and not go empty. I will be leaving from shoreline and going out of pensacola. Thanx for all yalls help and advice. It is greatly appreciated!!:yes:


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

If your boat burned 20 gallons per hour, you'd have 10 hours of life on 200 gallons. 

If you're at 15 gallons per hour, you'd have 13 and a third hours. And that's at crusing speed. You're not going to be running 3200 RPM once you're out there and fishin.

I've never run to the rigs, but I seem to remember people saying that they can make the rigs well within 2 hours of Pensacola, so depending on where you're coming from, I'd say you're well beyond good to go.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

You get caught in a storm coming in that 3200 rpms could turn into 15 mph in a hurry. I would add some fuel somehow just to be safe. I've burnt way more fuel coming in slow due to storms and was glad I added an extra tank. You can take extra fuel in above deck tanks but gasoline is a lot more dangerous to transfer than diesel but can be done.


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah i dnt want to pattle all the way in with no gas. Bet thats not fun. That makes me sick just thinkn abt running out. Im leavin out of shoreline in gulf breeze. I trailer my boat so i could put in closer toward alabama.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

26mph, burning 15 gph with 200 gal tank. Always keep 10% in reserve, so 180 gal usable gas.

180 gal / 15 gal/hr = 12 hours of run time at that speed.

12 hours * 26 mph = 312 mile range on that boat. 

Roughly 75 miles to nearest rig from pcola pass, plus roughly 10 mile run from shoreline to pass = 170 miles of running to get to rigs and back. 

I think you have enough fuel. Have fun.


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanx c-monsters. That snds resonable. I have a walk around and might do an overnight. How do yall sleep. NOt anchored i know but do yall just drift wth a sock or tie up on a rig? Excuse me but have never done this.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If you'd ever like to follow me out there you are welcome to. I have a 26 ft with 200 gallons and twin 200 2 strokes and the most I have ever put in it is 115 gallons. Mind you, I pick my days and that probably reduces fuel burn. Riding 75+ miles each way in rough seas is not my idea of fun. I have stayed out at night before, but never slept. You can jig tuna all night long. I sleep when I get back to the dock, or trade drivers coming in if I need a nap. Red bull!!


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

I heard that fender bender. I got three of my buddies wantn to go fishing this weekend and the weather looks nice and the moon too. Just wanted to get my ducks in a row before leapn in to it. thanx for your advice and invitation in following u out. Ur right on with the rough ride. I dnt like beatns.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If you plan on going out there and you plan on jigging, buy way more tackle than you think you will ever need (jigs) and tell your friends to do the same. You might get lucky and not get cut off much, but plan on losing some gear. It sucks to be out there and run out. Even if your friends do not fish a lot, tell them to buy plenty of tackle (even though it is expensive, they can return what they don't open, or sell it to you later) I would like to go this weekend too, I'll let you know if I get a crew together.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Also make sure your line is full and in tip top shape. You never know what you will run into out there, and I hate losing big fish.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i would run your boat as is, with 30 gallons of fuel cans just for a warm fuzzy. Add it when you get to the first rig then you know you can run wherever you want after that. Good luck. those worldcats ride good with a good capt.put up a post when your done, until the temp hits 70 i'm living through you bud!


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh yeah that would b a nightmare wth the wrong gear out there. Im prob a little unarmed in the fancy reels that most has. i have a mold and make my own jigs so i might make some more tomorrow. How much line on a reel is adequate. 350 yrds of 30 lb snd ok.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

your own jigs are fine, what reels and rods do you have, have you ever tuna fished before?


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

I have never tuna fished before bom. Just startn out wth the deep water stuff and wantn to try it. I have some senator 6/0 and a couple more smaller penns that hold arnd 350 yrds of 30 lb


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Braided line is better suited for jigging, more capacity less stretch. I use 50 lb on mine, and use a Tyrnos 10 for smaller fish and a 30 for bigger fish. Not sure of the capacity but I have never come close to running out. With 30 lb you are probably going to have some tough battles and fish you can't turn, but that doesn't mean it's impossible at all. We caught a 128 lb AJ last year about this time on 25 lb mono, so anything can happen. How and what do you guys plan on fishing for? Do you have a float plan as to which rigs you want to go to first? Are you going to stop short and bottom fish for jacks and migos on the way out or in?


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

I just really wanted to get them and me on some blackfin jigging. I have a few reels with braid on them for jigging. It has 50 lb braid on them. We might do some jacks and mingos coming back in but not going out. I really dnt know much abt what rigs are where and which ones to go to. I thought most would have some blackfin for us to jig. Or is there somewhere closer to fish for them and not have to go that far. It just looks real pretty from pics at night of those rigs and somebody on a boat hooked up!!!


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Roro, 
fenderbender has his stuff together. For the first few trips you'll want a buddy boat like him to run with to ensure it all goes smoothly. me personally, i wouldn't make a trip like that without a stack of 30lb plus reels and a pretty well versed crew. it's just too expensive to run 200 miles and catch blackfin. A guy like fenderbender has been there done that and will save you dough. Learn to chunk, live bait and jig and you'l l find the tuna


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah ur prob rite bom. I dnt have that kind of chedder lying arnd to go that far unexperienced and prob throw it away. Yeah Two of them thats going has never been out before adn the other has been out wth me ten or twelve. We might stick close and try some ajs and the endangered snapper. THey should have fun doing that. Heck i do. I bought that tuna permit off the internet for yellowfin. its good for a year so mab i can try it out. THanx for ur advice. Yeah i havent been fishing out here in the ocean long and i just bought this boat. Not got all the gadgets figured out but wrkn on them. My target is Tuna wahoo and dolphin this year. i havnt never caught any. Just excited.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I sent you a pm RoRo. If your guys know how to fish and can go a long time without quitting or getting tired you shouyld be able to catch a pile of blackfin and some ajs. If you are lucky YFT or Lord knows anything else can show up. That's why I love going out there so much, anything can happen


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Like these guys said, take spare fuel with you and stow it secure and safe. Get a few buddy boat trips in out there and get some experience under your belt before you tackle that kind of trip on your own.


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

I completely disagree with bringing extra fuel. Do the calculations, figure out your range, watch your flow meter, keep your reserve, and you will be fine. If you start using more fuel than expected, then know you have to come in early. Your numbers show 1.73 mpg at cruise, so it takes 50 gallons to get back 85 miles. For your boat, when you have burned through 130 gallons, then come in. IMHO, gasoline above decks just clutters the deck space which will already be full of coolers/ice, gear, and people, and can be a significant hazard(fire/spills, falls, getting in the way when fighting fish, etc.)


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

3 words! Pick your weather! On a flat window you have ample fuel, let it become 3-5 tight and it gets close. I used to run out in a 25 Contender w/ 240 gallons of fuel and when it would get nasty and I had to plow thru the seas it was close! If I could get up and run I had tons of fuel, so really really pick your days


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

It sounds like your new to the offshore thing and as dumb as this sounds some experienced capts have hit the Massachusetts when coming in the pass and leaving. The buoy is way off.


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

I try to always make sure that the weather is from 1-2. But i know it can change in an instance. In my opinion if i have enough fuel in tank i wouldnt like canisters lying arnd. Maing thng for me is prob to watch my meter and gas hand and if it starts going down more than expected. turn arnd. I try to go as much as i can but i havnt gone very far out. Abt the edge is as far as i ventured. Main thng is to have good friends that can help me put the 200 gallons back inn the boat that we burned fishing. Eighty miles from the pass is a long way it snds on a boat. One way especially. Any of yall going this weekend.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Going offshore far I always take a fuel bladder with extra fuel. It's easy to secure it safely and at least once in the past few years I needed it to get home. When it comes to having to run around storms and unexpected weather and waves kicking up, better safe than sorry. It has to be the pits waiting for Sea Tow to bring fuel so you can go home.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

I personally prefer the rule of thirds, Third of my fuel capacity to get out there, third to get back and a third for reserve when the weather and sea's pick up. In my opinion 10 percent reserve is cutting it too close. If i have to take fuel, i try to burn the extra fuel off first and then store the tanks out of the way.

On my boat with 180 gallons of fuel averaging 1.3-1.4 mpg I limit myself to 80 miles with out carrying extra fuel. 

d-a


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Heading out of Sherman cove about 11:00 with fenderbender. Give us a call on the radio if you're out there. Boat name "Trigger Happy"


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I would not carry a bladder. For several years I owned and ran the dog piss out of a 27 World Cat. They are weight sensitive and a bladder would only slow you down and cause your boat to be less efficient. You have plenty of fuel. Find the motors most efficient cruise speed. You should be able to cruise around 26 knts and get 1.7 nautical mile per gallon. Pick your days. 

The most I've ever burned during a trip in my cat was 170. that was during the p'cola international a few years ago. I left right after the capts meeting and stayed off-shore all weekend. I fished horn, ram, marlin, etc. I would regularly take my boat to the deep floaters without any hesitation. 

Feel free to e-mail with any questions. I know that boat inside and out. 

KJ


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

thanx tcat i might just do that.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Eprib


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with Tcat regarding fuel bladders, I tried taking extra fuel on a few trips and it really is fraught with danger and hassle no matter how careful you are, if it's flat you wont need it and if its rough it will be a total pain to transfer and keep secure. Remember, fishing is supposed to be fun!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Since I don't know the boat I have to ask... Can you switch your fuel lines from one motor to the other? If not... all the "rules of thumb" need adjusted... Keeping in mind the possibility that one motor will fail. In this case the one running motor will consume more fuel per hour than it did with it's twin helping out.

my last "big" boat was a very poor design (learned after buying) all the way around. It had twin 351 fords. From factory it was basically two inboard systems completely divorced. No way to burn port side fuel in starboard motor until I put in a crossover line and valves. So if one motor had failed, I could have plenty of fresh fuel I couldn't burn and siphoning out of a low tank is literally pissin' in the wind!

Brent


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

I take my world cat out to the rigs all the time without an issue on fuel, even when getting caught in some bad stuff on the way in. You could always trailer your boat to the end of Fort Morgan and go from there, that will probably save 15-20 miles each way.

If you ever want someone to go with you and help split gas, I would be glad to go. I have a lot of jigging rods and bluewater outifits I could bring along.

Jake


----------



## JaxKat (Mar 21, 2011)

RORO,
I'm in the same boat. I have a 266 SC world cat with 200 hondas and would leave out of Dauphin Island. I've never been out to those rigs before and am dying to give it a try. Would love to buddy boat or just know someone else was gonna be close by on vhf around the same time.


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys thanx for all yalls input. Just a little update. We went fishing saturday afternoon on it and spent the night saturday night and fished all day sunday. We had both tanks full when we left and while driving from spot to spot all day sunday and back in we went faster than wanted to prob for fuel consumption. We Went arnd 4000 rpms. mostly arnd 3800. Arnd 3800 it was at 8 gallons per hour. Sat. afternoon we anchored at 12 miles out and spent the night and the next day we went to the antares, tenneco, edge. Then ran to nipple and trolled to 131 hole and back to nipple then ran in to a spot and caught a four man limit of mingos and forgot my bandit bouy on the spot and left it. Made me mad. My gps round trip and i thnk i remembered to reset the trip was 120 miles. We still got above a half a tank on both. My nerves i guess wasnt quite up yet to go that far. Man 80 miles one way on a boat snds weird. 
I would very much like somebody that is experienced and got a little better gear to ride wth me. I just want to b safe because i have a responsibility to keep the people riding wth me safe and not nervous from seeing me nervous. I want them to have confidence in me i guess. Hogdogs i thnk ur rite. One tank per motor. Thats prob not a bad idea of puttin in a crossover valve to possibly run one motor off both tanks. Thanx. Anyway we didnt catch nthn trolling out there but a two foot shark tht was very pretty blue colored. Dnt know what it was tho.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

On the east Coast, we often ran full bore out nearly 40 miles then begin trollin' all day and hammer down home... It was about the gulf stream and lookin' for the marlin and such... 

Ya'll with these efficient boats may not have a clue what you got!

The boat I mentioned had twin 200 gallon tanks and if I ran it like my buddy in his CC twin OB 150 mercs... I would seriously burn more than half my fuel in a 10 hour trip.

He would burn like 95 gallons to my 210 or so.:thumbdown: My hull was a weird one... It was a Sea Nautique by Correct Craft. But I learned that those 265hp motors were akin to driving an old gasser school bus with the peddle on the firewall...

Brent


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

As others have said, leaving out of Ft. Morgan or Dauphin Island will save 15-20 miles each way.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

RORO said:


> Hey guys thanx for all yalls input. Just a little update. We went fishing saturday afternoon on it and spent the night saturday night and fished all day sunday. We had both tanks full when we left and while driving from spot to spot all day sunday and back in we went faster than wanted to prob for fuel consumption. We Went arnd 4000 rpms. mostly arnd 3800. Arnd 3800 it was at 8 gallons per hour. Sat. afternoon we anchored at 12 miles out and spent the night and the next day we went to the antares, tenneco, edge. Then ran to nipple and trolled to 131 hole and back to nipple then ran in to a spot and caught a four man limit of mingos and forgot my bandit bouy on the spot and left it. Made me mad. My gps round trip and i thnk i remembered to reset the trip was 120 miles. We still got above a half a tank on both. My nerves i guess wasnt quite up yet to go that far. Man 80 miles one way on a boat snds weird.
> I would very much like somebody that is experienced and got a little better gear to ride wth me. I just want to b safe because i have a responsibility to keep the people riding wth me safe and not nervous from seeing me nervous. I want them to have confidence in me i guess. Hogdogs i thnk ur rite. One tank per motor. Thats prob not a bad idea of puttin in a crossover valve to possibly run one motor off both tanks. Thanx. Anyway we didnt catch nthn trolling out there but a two foot shark tht was very pretty blue colored. Dnt know what it was tho.


Is that 8 gph per engine? Did you reset your trip in your plotter to see how many miles you actually traveled? You also need to fill her back up and see how correct your fuel flow meter is. Mine is off a few gallons, but its on the used side(always more used than actually used). Once you have a few more trips like this last weekend under your belt you will be good to go. Remember to check all your saftey gear before making the floaters trip, aside from a epirb, i would recomend quality Type 1 PFD"S. 

d-a


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

d-a said:


> Is that 8 gph per engine? Did you reset your trip in your plotter to see how many miles you actually traveled? You also need to fill her back up and see how correct your fuel flow meter is. Mine is off a few gallons, but its on the used side(always more used than actually used). Once you have a few more trips like this last weekend under your belt you will be good to go. Remember to check all your saftey gear before making the floaters trip, aside from a epirb, i would recomend quality Type 1 PFD"S.
> 
> d-a


I would add a raft and a PLB. I attach the PLB to my inflatable PFD and hope to climb into the raft with the EPIRB; 60-70 degree water is not to pleasant to stay in. Also most boats are going to "turn turtle" and hard to hang on to. 
I also have 2 15' ropes on the mid-boat cleats to tie around the keel, if need be, to help hang on. Just some thoughts!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Some good advice - the moral of the story is don't take heading that far offshore lightly, and since you are asking questions and thinking about this thats a good thing- My 2 cents: 

1. Safety equipment - In addition the required stuff - an EPIRB and Type 1's are a must - good thoughts on the ropes 

2. Boat - all systems well maintained and reliable - and bring critical spares - the most common causes for a sea tow run are dead batteries and no fuel or bad fuel - so good battery management, extra fuel filters and any other spares you think you need. 

3. Crew - often over looked but none the less, important- you-all are going to be gone a while and coped together, may have to depend on each other - I like a crew that I know, I get along with, know the boat, know what to do, and are resourceful. Newbies are not excluded, but come along with other experienced crew and newbies need to be well briefed on the boat's safety gear and procedures. 

4. Extra Fuel - I will never carry extra fuel in cans again. I did this back the 80's and early 90's and its a wonder i am alive to tell about it- getting caught in a blow with fuel cans on deck is a nightmare - and had spills trying to pour or sipon fuel, got fuel on the deck and bilges - never again. 

5. Know your boat - Your cat should be able to run at modest speeds at very good fuel economy, unlike monohulls that when forced to squat and plow really suck fuel. you should know the sweet spot speeds to stretch out your mileage when needed. And sometimes even though it may be uncomfortable, its better to ride out storms and let them pass than run thru em. No blanket rule here, just know what crew and boat can take - and exercise good judgment.

6. Re: pick your day - 1+ better to show your excellent judgment and stay inshore when expecting a blow than be forced into performing excellent seamanship to stay alive.


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys i cant thank yall enough abt the great advice yall are given me. I have a brand new marine battery i keep charged and stored for emergencies. I have a battery switch on my batteries two. I have three batteries plus that back up. I will get spare filters and prob some spark plugs. One question u say epirb. i have a spot that has a yearly supscription. I used it twice last weekend to check in wth my wife. worked real good and quickly. would that be ok because it has 911 for emergencies. Yeah ive had this boat for 3 months now and still gettn used to it. Want to get a few to the edge and nipple before wandern farther. Thanx again for helpn an alabama unknowledged guy out.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Spot would probably work well, I use a PLB attached to my life vest when I run at night (i don't care if they find my boat, if I hit something and go flying out of the boat and my boat drives off, I want them to find ME before I freeze to death or become dinner)


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> Spot would probably work well, I use a PLB attached to my life vest when I run at night (i don't care if they find my boat, if I hit something and go flying out of the boat and my boat drives off, I want them to find ME before I freeze to death or become dinner)


Spot is better than nothing, but it notify's the coast guard thru a third party service. Have you steped out side at home and sent the Im ok message? How long did it take for you to get it? When i did it took almost an hour for me to recieve it. That was the first gen spot. The yearly cost of the spot(@3 years) will add up to a one time purchase of a EPIRB

The best way to get help is thru a registered EPIRB. It will float, doesnt require the antenna to be deployed and pointing skyward and lastly the battery will last much longer then that of a PLB which is the next best option. Both need to be registered if you want immediate help.

d-a


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Google spot vs eprib, then make your call. After I researched it, I got the best epirb I could afford. Either way I hope you never have to activate any "help come get me" device


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah i activated the im ok button outside my house. it took less than five minutes.


----------

